

ErlangDC 2013: A One-Day Erlang Conference in Washington, DC - luccastera
http://erlangdc.com/?year=2013

======
josh2600
I applied on behalf of Darren from 2600hz. Really excited to talk about Erlang
(we use it as the logic layer of our open-source Telecom stack).

We're definitely down to fly out and promote one of the coolest languages for
performance distributed computing.

~~~
anactofgod
That's great! Darren gave a great talk at this year's SF Erlang Factory.

~~~
josh2600
Thank you so much :D. We <3 Erlang.

------
gukjoon
Love seeing this. Is there a bigger Erlang community now in DC? I went to a
meetup in 2011 and it was like 4 people.

~~~
luccastera
In 2011, we had more than 100 people attend the first edition of the ErlangDC
conference.

Since then, we've seen an uptick on the attendance of the monthly meetups
which we've been having more regularly: <http://www.meetup.com/erlang/>. We've
been getting between 12 to 20 people attend the meetups.

We are hosting one next week actually in which Jordan Wilberding will be
talking about Credit Card processing for mobile apps.

The main goal of the conference is to improve the DC Erlang community. All the
money that's left over is used to support the DC meetup group.

~~~
mpxl
Yeah DCTECH!

------
zheng
I know that the price is already much lower than most conferences, but are you
planning on having any student discounts? I'd love to go, and this is actually
within driving distance!

~~~
luccastera
Organizer here: we offer 25% discount to students. Just email me a picture of
your student ID and I will send you a discount code.

~~~
douglasisshiny
Is the bootcamp geared toward complete beginners (and by beginner, I mean
someone with a computer science background, able to program in another non-
functional language)?

~~~
anactofgod
(I'm a co-organizer, w Luc.)

The bootcamp is being taught by "Erlang/OTP in Action" co-author, and
ErlangCamp instructor, Eric B. Merritt. It is based on our "Erlang Essentials"
material, which we use at ErlangCamp to get ErlangCampers up to speed _fast_.

In addition, for more experienced Erlanguatans, we are planning hands-on on,
technical mini-hacks/workshops to run in parallel to the "Erlang Essentials"
bootcamp. More details forthcoming, as they develop, but we aim to make them
interesting, informative, and fun.

------
ashim
is somebody knows about the agenda?

~~~
luccastera
Agenda has not been published yet. We are still accepting talk proposals.

